# Salut y [i] forza [força] al canut



## DickHavana

Bueno, después de desear salud  aprovecho para preguntar sobre este dicho.

Siempre había entendido (creo que le pasa a casi todo el mundo) que esta expresión hacía alusión a lo que todos nos imaginamos (una forma de desearte "larga vida" en el sentido de vigor).

Sin embargo, recientemente leí que no es así. Y que la expresión hace alusión al *canut*, una especie de cilindro de cuero que utilizaban los comerciantes para guardar el dinero. El brindis sería pues una suerte de deseo de prosperidad económica. ¿Es así?

Moltes gracies, eskerrik asko


----------



## chics

_Canut_ a priori es cualquier _cilindro_ o _canuto_.

(Jo sempre havia pensat en un altre)


----------



## megane_wang

Hola DickHavana,

Lo único que puedo comentar es que me parece que este añadido es más bien reciente (o bien cayó en desuso y luego resucitó??) y que la mayoría de los que lo utilizan no piensan en la bolsa del comerciante, ni muchísimo menos.

Será por esto que, personalmente, lo encuentro un añadido de mal gusto.

Salud !


----------



## chics

Hola!

A mí me enseñaron que se refiere al *brazo* con el que sostienes la copa, y especialmente a cuando está estirado para brindar o para beber en porrón.

Se me ocurre ahora que es mucho más útil y tiene, tal vez, su verdadero sentido; cuando bebes en porrón, que pesa un poco, y más cuando estiras el brazo hacia arriba.

Hay gente que lo interpreta como "y fuerza al rabo", pero no puedo asegurar que se equivoquen. Lo que es seguro es que no nos referimos a la bolsa de dinero, al menos hoy en día.

Salut.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Precisamente lo leí el otro día y no puedo recordar en dónde (ni siquiera si era en papel o en internet -lo he buscado y nada-), pero leí lo mismo, que el dicho proviene de eso de tener el "canut" cargado, de dinero, claro. Debe de ser eso que dice Megane, que cayó en desuso (almenos en ciertas zonas, no sé cómo se ve desde otras zonas) y se giró a lo que entendemos todos ahora (e incluso hay coletillas -la mayoría de dichos catalanes tienen una réplica- que no voy a reproducir aquí...  ). 

De hecho, hay otro "dicho" de este tipo que dice simplemente "salut i peles!" (con la réplica correspondiente: "que la resta són punyetes").

Por cierto, lo escribiríamos "salut i força al canut"

Ikusi arte!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

En su dia me dijeron que la expresión el antigua a más no poder. Dado que los bolsillos en los pantalones son relativamente recientes, el personal de a pié se guardaba las monedas en una caña o canuto *(canut). *Así mismo, el canut se ponía entre las vueltas de la faja para evitar su pérdida. La expresión se refiere pues a _salut i força (diners) al canut._

Por cierto que la expresión _dur un roc a la faixa_ encuentra su relación en que uno con valor podia escoger entre entregar el canut con el dinero o -como último recurso- estampar la piedra, previamente guardada junto al canut, en la cara del asaltante. En la actualidad se usa para citar a alguien que, no sabes como, pero siempre se las arregla para salir con bien.


----------



## DickHavana

En primer lugar gracias por la corrección. 

Lo que leí se acerca bastante a lo que relata *RIU*, y la fuente donde lo leí un libro de Alberto Reig Tapia, catedrático de Ciencia Política de la Universidad Rovira i Virgili de Tarragona.


----------



## ernest_

También hay otra interpretación, y es que "canut" o mas bien _canutu_, es un tipo especial de cigarro que fuman los jóvenes


----------



## megane_wang

> También hay otra interpretación, y es que "canut" o mas bien _canutu_, es un tipo especial de cigarro que fuman los jóvenes


 
... ayayay, ernest, ernest.... menudo _Cigarro_... Un _*Canuto*_ es un _*porro*_ también en castellano. Si hasta la RAE está enterada de ello  !!!

D'on si no, podia sortir "_canutu_" ???    

Salud !!


----------



## longhi

Buenas,

Pues sí, lo cierto es que con el tiempo el significado ha ido variando, pero su origen viene del canuto o "cuerno" que se llevaba en la faja para guardar las monedas.

Ez orrigaitik (no sé si se escribe así "de nada", pero suena así)


----------



## DickHavana

longhi said:


> Ez orrigaitik (no sé si se escribe así "de nada", pero suena así)



Ez horrigatik
No anduviste lejos
Saludoss


----------



## ^NiNa^

Jo he sentit una rèplica a "salut i força al canut" que em fa pensar que es refereix més a l'òrgan sexual que no pas a una altra cosa.
-Salut i força al canut,
- I el que no en tingui està ben fotut.

No ho sé... potser simplement és una innovació.


----------



## mateitop

^NiNa^ said:


> Jo he sentit una rèplica a "salut i força al canut" que em fa pensar que es refereix més a l'òrgan sexual que no pas a una altra cosa.
> -Salut i força al canut,
> - I el que no en tingui està ben fotut.
> 
> No ho sé... potser simplement és una innovació.



Eso es lo que me enseñaron a mi unos amigos de Tarragona. For a moment there I thought I was alone... ;-)


----------



## Irinochk

Hola,

He encontrado una explicación pertinente:
http://www.lne.es/secciones/noticia.jsp?pRef=1576_52_501406__opinion-Fora-canut
Salut y força al canut!!!


----------



## Ssola

Un dia em van renyar per utilitzar aquesta frase. Jo no sabia que molta gent la malinterpreta i no en sap el significat real!


----------



## Kalimi5t

Yo desde pequeñajo he oído esto de "Salut i força al canut". Si que he oído varias veces que el origen viene de un tubo de cuero en el que se guardaba el dinero. Y pega bastante con los prejuicios regionales: "la pela es la pela", que los catalanes miramos mucho el dinero. Así que me parece lógico que este pueda ser el origen.
"Larga vida"? A esto se refiere con "Salut"
Hoy en día se ha convertido mas en una frase para brindar y que cada uno interpreta como quiere, supongo que también depende del contexto.



^NiNa^ said:


> Jo he sentit una rèplica a "salut i força al canut" que em fa pensar que es refereix més a l'òrgan sexual que no pas a una altra cosa.
> -Salut i força al canut,
> - I el que no en tingui està ben fotut.
> 
> No ho sé... potser simplement és una innovació.



Jo també he sentit una rèplica (més lleitja, disculpeu...):
- Salut i força al canut!
- I força a la mà, per poder-se-la pelar!


----------

